# lateral acceleration sensor - location - 2001 Sharan



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

hi

i see most of the posts around the infamous G202 is found in the VAG_COM and in the TT forum, so here goes (I also posted in the VAG-COM forum, so apologies for the duplicate)....

ElsaWin mentions that the lateral acceleration sensor is mounted under the drivers seat.

I had a look under the seat (the seat itself, the cavity below the seat in the floor, passenger side just in case) and I do not see the sensor. Only wiring I could see was for the heated seat .....

Dr. Google points to the steering column or thereabouts (Jetta/Golf), or at the centre console (TT/Audi). I dismantled the lower dash yesterday and nothing as well .....

Update: I visited the dealership today to interrogate the technical staff. no luck. 

only info via ETKA i could see is the same as in this image :









(hope its a safe site ..... )

it's item 21
help??


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

just an update from feedback in the VAG-COM forum. all data available for this vehicle points to "under the driver's seat" for this sensor (and 2 others used by ABS and ESP). :banghead:

I will disassemble and report back on the week end ....


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

I took the seat out and had a good look.

nothing. please see attached evidence 

the underside of the seat - only the heater ....









the view from the door - bottom of pic is the door sill









according to the manuals, the bracket should be at the top of the pic !!!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Ok, what car do you have? and why are you trying to find the G sensor?
Normally they are in the dash securely mounted or around the center console....


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

hi, GTijoejoe

it's a 2001 Sharan 2.8 V6 (24v). 7M99D9 with the autobox

I'm looking for the G-sensor because of this (and the idiot light on the dash that's on intermittently):

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Part No: 7M3 907 379 B
Component: ESP 20 CAN V005 
Coding: 18952
Shop #: WSC 00020 
VCID: 3C718E542C70869

2 Faults Found:
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
57-10 - Electric Circuit Failure - Intermittent
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the rest of the threat says it all ....


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

OK I got it. I've never heard of that vehicle.... that's all.

Anyways, normally the G sensor is on a heavy duty brkt, because it needs to be very very stiff to get proper readings... often times its mounted to the dash support.... 

Sorry I can't be of anymore help.


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

hi, GTijoejoe

no prob. thanks for the info - every bit helps. :beer:

I'll have to do some more dismantling and poking in the depths of the dash .....


----------



## pseudosuit (Sep 26, 2007)

This help?: http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/293208/2393657.aspx


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

hi, pseudosuit

it certainly will!!! 

I've not had much luck mapping the Sharan to a mkiv even though they're likely to share some mechanicals - got good mkiv info when I tinkered with the autobox a year or so ago though ...

I appreciate your help! :beer:

can't wait for the week-end ......


----------

